# Blind Horse Knives Large "Naked" Tiger Knapp



## johnrmistrot (Jul 1, 2012)

for all your cutlery needs whether your just the weekend warrior or a bushcraft-a-holic. Shop their catalog or have something custom made. All Blind Horse Knives are hand made in America. Visit the guys over at Blind Horse today!


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Awww yeah.U.S steel!
A bit pricey, but not THAT pricey.mine hover around 100$ for a show piece.


----------



## LongRider (May 8, 2012)

Magus said:


> for a show piece.


Whats that like a safe queen?


----------

